# Powerhead ?



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey guy's, 
Ok, I know another person with a powerhead question. But, still I'm not sure how they work. I'm setting up my new 120g and have 2 powerhead's. I have 2 plastic undergravel tray's. They have 2 circular fitting's for a round tall tube. I broke one of the plastic tray's, to leave just the 2 fitting's and a smaller square. I'm assuming that the previous owner, had put the powerhead's in the tall tube's that are located in the back corner's of the tank. 
Well, I don't think that will work. Maybe but when I sat one of the powerhead's in the tube. The tube leaned back, you can tell the tube was weak. And, the end's of the plastic tall tube's are cracked.
So, I want to know if there is another way to install the powerhead's. Now, they both have a plastic suction cup on the outer end. But, the suction's don't work at all. So, maybe I can just go and buy some new suction's. But, will this only be a temp solution. Plastic suction's for my therm would quit after a short period of time. 
oh, and I assume that it's ok if the wire come's in the water. The one that power's the head's. I'm thinking about having one powerhead on one side of the tank, and the other on the opposite side. Pointing each so I can get a circular water movement. Or, is it better to have both the powerhead's on the same side of the tank, in creating only one direction of water flow. How do you guy's have your's?
And, how did you guy's setup your powerhead's? Are you using just suction cup's or is the powerhead sitting on something? ty


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

those plastic trays and powerheads were used as under gravel filters. if you'll be using sand then it's better not to use the under gravel filter setup as you may suck up sand into your powerheads. 
Usually powerheads come with suction cups and a bracket that allows you to hang it on the tank. I guess you didn't get the bracket then suction cups would be fine, just get some new ones if the old ones don't work well.

You can have powerheads setup on both side if you want to, just don't have them pointing towards each other. maybe like this








or on the same side with one above the other so you'll have current flow at different level.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Gerrad said:


> Hey guy's,
> Ok, I know another person with a powerhead question. But, still I'm not sure how they work. I'm setting up my new 120g and have 2 powerhead's. I have 2 plastic undergravel tray's. They have 2 circular fitting's for a round tall tube. I broke one of the plastic tray's, to leave just the 2 fitting's and a smaller square. I'm assuming that the previous owner, had put the powerhead's in the tall tube's that are located in the back corner's of the tank.
> Well, I don't think that will work. Maybe but when I sat one of the powerhead's in the tube. The tube leaned back, you can tell the tube was weak. And, the end's of the plastic tall tube's are cracked.
> So, I want to know if there is another way to install the powerhead's. Now, they both have a plastic suction cup on the outer end. But, the suction's don't work at all. So, maybe I can just go and buy some new suction's. But, will this only be a temp solution. Plastic suction's for my therm would quit after a short period of time.
> ...


undergravel filters are crap if its for your 120 gal tank. They usually are run by air pumps with an airstone in the tube or a special powerehead that is ment to fit it. They basically draw water up through the tube and in return water is pulled through the substrate to take its place. So this filter uses the substrate as the media. It can be effective if maintained properly, however i think they are pita's since they are under the substrate so you have to disturb everything to clean. Im using a korilia so it has a magnet and not suction cups. What type of powerheads do you use? I have mine about 2/3 down one side facing the far wall.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Yea, I'm not sure what brand. one has a large number on it. 1140. I don't know but, I tested them both out. Man, do they seem powerful, then again I have no idea what kind of power , a phead should have. I suppose I could turn down, the speed. All, I know is if I have them to high. It will shoot my 4-5 inch blue diamond all over the place.


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

Get rid of that under gravel filter ASAP, and get a canister filter, wet/dry, or a power filter. Under gravel filters are good at one thing in that size tank. Collecting all the debris and waste in the tank in one spot, and creating a bomb out of it.

As far as the water flow. large water flow is ok as long as their are dead spots in the tank where the fish can get out of the current if he wants to.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

burton12387 said:


> Get rid of that under gravel filter ASAP, and get a canister filter, wet/dry, or a power filter. Under gravel filters are good at one thing in that size tank. Collecting all the debris and waste in the tank in one spot, and creating a bomb out of it.
> 
> As far as the water flow. large water flow is ok as long as their are dead spots in the tank where the fish can get out of the current if he wants to.


Nice avatar. Is that a ball python? Some of the pattern, look's like it could be something else. 
Anyway, I am definately not going to use the under gravel tray's. I also know, that they are collector's of fish waste. I don't know why the seller, had that. She had goldfish and koi, so since there not a messy breed, then thing's must of been ok. 
I have a rena filastar xp3. I have to get it going, I'm newly setting up my 120g. And, yea good reminder I forgot that I should make dead spot's for my blue. Since he's only 4-5 inch's and I don't want him being tossed around. Or, constantly fighting the current to stay in place. I also was told, that maybe I could have the phead's going during the day, and turn them off at night. To give my rhom, some rest. But, I think that I may just use 1 phead, till he get's bigger.


----------

